# startx avvio con .xinitrc [Risolto]

## IlGab

Mi succede una cosa alquanto strana: avvio da sempre il mio sistema con startx e ho sempre usato fluxbox o enlightenment.

Oggi ho provato a creare uno .xinitrc per avviare fbpanel con compiz-manager, con 2 semplici righe:

```

#!bin/bash

/usr/local/bin/compiz_start

```

e dentro compiz_start

```

#!/bin/bash

fbpanel &

__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --loose-binding --replace --indirect-rendering ccp &

emerald --replace &

```

Ma non c'è verso che parta...

```

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Se invece avvio X, faccio partire un terminale ed eseguo a mano /usr/local/bin/compiz_start tutto funziona.

Cosa sto sbagliando   :Question: Last edited by IlGab on Thu Nov 15, 2007 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

non ne sono sicuro, mai usato compiz, ma secondo me deci avviare la sessione di gnome/kde prima del tuo script che lancia compiz, quindi basta che modifichi lo .xinitrc con qualcosa del tipo:

```
#!bin/bash

gnome-session

/usr/local/bin/compiz_start 
```

facci sapere se funge...

----------

## IlGab

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> non ne sono sicuro, mai usato compiz, ma secondo me deci avviare la sessione di gnome/kde prima del tuo script che lancia compiz, quindi basta che modifichi lo .xinitrc con qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> ```
> #!bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Il mio compiz_start avvia prima fbpanel e poi compiz, non voglio una sessione gnome, mi basta un microdesktop.

----------

## IlGab

Nessuno ha qualche idea ?? La cosa ha dell'esoterico....

Ho provato a mettere semplicemente

```
 fbpanel & 
```

 all'interno di .xinitrc e si pianta comunque... se invece tolgo la & funziona, ma ovviamente non posso avviare null'altro allo startup.

----------

## randomaze

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere semplicemente
> 
> ```
>  fbpanel & 
> ```
> ...

 

Strano... non ho il mio pc sottomano ma sono abbastanza convinto che fbpanel lo avvio in quel modo. Insieme ad un'altro pò di roba.

Eventualmente prova ad usare nohup

----------

## IlGab

Niente da fare... se metto in backgroud si chiude tutto.

Il problema comunque è generalizzato, mi succedeva anche se al posto di fbpanel avviavo gnome-session.

----------

## randomaze

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Niente da fare... se metto in backgroud si chiude tutto.

 

Allora compiz_start non si ferma e va in background anch'esso. 

L'xinitrc é semplice: fino a che lo script é in esecuzione é in esecuzione anche X, infatti solitamente si mette come ultima linea il windowmanager (senza mandarlo in background) in modo che all'uscita da quello termini tutto.

----------

## IlGab

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  (senza mandarlo in background)

 

Ok ... sono un noob...   :Laughing: 

Avevo come ultimo comando 

```
emerald --replace &
```

----------

